# First pumilio eggs. Fertile?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

So I came home yesterday and saw five el dorado eggs on one of my broms. They're at least a day old, maybe two since I saw Van Halen in NYC Tuesday and didn't really check on the frogs. The eggs are white. Does that mean they're no good?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Obligate eggs are usually white. It may still be a day or two before you notice any division/development.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

usually the first couple rounds of eggs don't workout, but you might get lucky. The eggs pictured are too early to tell, you will know they are fertile when they begin to develop a little tadpole like head and tail and then develop into distinguishable tads over the course of a couple days. All you have to do is sit back, watch, and wait, that is one of the beauties of obligates. If they don't develop don't get worried, they are laying and that's what counts, they will eventually get it right. Congrats!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

cbreon said:


> usually the first couple rounds of eggs don't workout, but you might get lucky. The eggs pictured are too early to tell, you will know they are fertile when they begin to develop a little tadpole like head and tail and then develop into distinguishable tads over the course of a couple days. All you have to do is sit back, watch, and wait, that is one of the beauties of obligates. If they don't develop don't get worried, they are laying and that's what counts, they will eventually get it right. Congrats!


alright, sounds good. thanks! these are actually my first eggs ever, so i'm pretty stoked! but i have read about the first few rounds of eggs being no good, so i'm prepared for that as well


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't count them out yet 

Here's a thread for my el dorados when I first got them and when they first started breeding. There are some egg and tad pics. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58875-my-pumilio-el-dorado.html

Post 21 shows their first clutch and it was not good.

Post 37 shows the next clutch and it was good (as were all the subsequent clutches).


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

I read through your post. holy hell, you had FIFTEEN eggs at one point?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on your eggs Ben.Keep us posted.


Lou


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Congrats on your eggs Ben.Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Lou


Haha thanks Lou. If you're interested in froglets, let me know!


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

I won't throw them out yet either.
Just got myself some eggs in plain sight as well.
The eggs are layed 2 days after eachother, half of them are clearly developping,
despite they are completely white except the eye.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

wesleybrouwer said:


> I won't throw them out yet either.
> Just got myself some eggs in plain sight as well.
> The eggs are layed 2 days after eachother, half of them are clearly developping,
> despite they are completely white except the eye.


How old are they? I think I see an eye in a few of mine as well. But this may be wishful thinking


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

I believe the older eggs are something like 4-5 days in this picture.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

dfrmav said:


> I read through your post. holy hell, you had FIFTEEN eggs at one point?


Yes! They typically lay 3 clutches within a few days. Then they get to feeding tads. However, only 1-3 froglets emerge after all those eggs.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

so a week later, it's not looking so good. of the 5, i think only two still retained their shape, yet there's no growth or anything going on. but i kind of figured this would happen.

any idea on the frequency of egg laying with a pair of el dorados? or is it different for every pair?


----------

